# Pawnstars bought a BSA Airborne



## mtnbikeman (Jan 10, 2018)

So on the latest episode of Pawnstars Rick bought a BSA Airborne/Paratrooper for $500 without calling in the "expert" . So the expert comes in later in the episode and tells rick it was like WW2 ended and the bike was put in an attic and forgotten about could be worth $5000. It was completely original, even had the headlamp and toolbag hanging off the seat with tools. Really nice bike. But not so sure on the price.

Anyone else see this. It's on my DVR if anybody needs to see it.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks for that, mtnbikeman.

I've not seen the program, it sounds like he got a good deal when buying it, but Good Luck on trying to sell at $5000. Even the rarest wouldn't make half of that (well, it might just).

So, I guess that's Parabike prices messed up for the near future. Sigh. 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## mtnbikeman (Jan 11, 2018)

The expert did say nice ones usually go for between $1500-$2500 but of course Rick's is special so it could be worth $5000. I do believe most of the show is scripted and the experts now what they are coming to look at beforehand.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 17, 2018)

When I took my BSA Airborne to LA to film the 1st episode of Combat Cash, and they 'bought' it from me, the crew all sat around after filming laughing about the people who thought it was for real. Of course after it was on TV someone commented on one of the forums how the price was too high


----------



## Willem (Jul 9, 2018)

mtnbikeman said:


> The expert did say nice ones usually go for between $1500-$2500 but of course Rick's is special so it could be worth $5000. I do believe most of the show is scripted and the experts now what they are coming to look at beforehand.


----------

